
Bubble Alert: Xobni’s Spending Money On A Mural - timr
http://techcrunch.com/2010/08/06/bubble-alert-xobnis-spending-money-on-a-mural/
======
DaniFong
There's this fetish for formica tables, broken chairs and rotting pizza boxes
among startups that's frankly a little hard to understand (or at least to
justify). Art, office space, furniture and infrastructure are often really not
all that expensive. They can be worth of a heck of a lot more than they cost.

Your environment can affect how you work. It can affect who decides to work
for you. It can improve the lives of your coworkers or employees. It can help
sales. It can help investment.

We don't denigrate art or design when it comes in the form of an apple product
-- why denigrate a mural?

------
robryan
All depends how much it cost. A decently priced mural like this could be a net
win in employees feeling better in their work environment which in turn can
improve concentration and productivity.

Of course it's hard to measure the impact something like this could have, it
just doesn't scream wasteful to me.

------
blasdel
Trolling is a art that TechCrunch excels at.

------
bl4k
Wake me up when Xobni buys a superbowl ad and has a puppet mascot.

------
maxklein
That's just decorative plumage. They are demonstrating their superiority over
other similar companies.

------
nhebb
Dr. Seuss? Well, everyone has their own taste, but I'd feel like I was going
to work at a daycare.

~~~
samratjp
Or be the baby at daycare - babies are super creative and really need to adapt
to their environment fast :)

